# Big Jon McCarthy to retire



## tshadowchaser (Dec 8, 2007)

I have heard that Big John McCarthy will retire after tonights show.
Anyone got more information on this?

I for one will miss his presence if he dose


----------



## Andrew Green (Dec 8, 2007)

Yup, he accepted a offer from the Fight Network:

http://www.sherdog.com/news/articles.asp?n_id=10278


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 8, 2007)

is the fight network large enough to hold up on the market today?
I don't get it on my local server.
sorry to see Big John go but my best wishes to him in his new endeavor


----------



## Andrew Green (Dec 8, 2007)

http://www.thefightnetwork.com/

It's a fairly new Canadian channel, that is expanding into the US.  It will last


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 8, 2007)

It is truthfully to bad as he was a mainstay of the UFC but if he will be on Fight Network then he really is not retiring just moving to a new Network!


----------



## theletch1 (Dec 8, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> It is truthfully to bad as he was a mainstay of the UFC but if he will be on Fight Network then he really is not retiring just moving to a new Network!


Which makes me wonder what happened at the UFC that they wouldn't do everything in their power to keep one of their most recognizable faces.  Hell, I could always recognize John even when I had no idea who the guys in the octagon were.


----------



## Omar B (Dec 8, 2007)

That's a shame, he's one of the true personalities in the sport.  Well, best of luck man!

At least we still have Herb Dean!


----------



## theletch1 (Dec 8, 2007)

Omar B said:


> That's a shame, he's one of the true personalities in the sport. Well, best of luck man!
> 
> At least we still have Herb Dean!


And Mr. Mustache....Mario Yamasaki!


----------



## Omar B (Dec 8, 2007)

Yamasaki I don't like too much, he seems to conveniently miss low blows at times.


----------



## MJS (Dec 8, 2007)

Yes, that is a shame.  Big John has been around the UFC for many years.  Sure, there are some of good refs, ie: Herb, Mario, but John was the best IMHO.  He'll be missed.


----------



## stone_dragone (Dec 9, 2007)

While I agree that he'll be missed in the UFC, I look forward to seeing where he takes the Fight network...here's hoping I can get it some time.


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 9, 2007)

Well this might hurt the UFC a little and help the fight network alot, I wonder how much money they paid him to come over to there network?


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Dec 9, 2007)

It's a shame.

Tells you something about how the UFC management must be running things if all their big names are splitting.

But at this point, after this long, and going through the changes it has and with IMO better shows/orgs appearing since then it's getting to be kind of UFC's time to go anyway.


----------



## thaistyle (Dec 11, 2007)

Heard he was retiring from referee position and going to be an announcer.  Hate to see him go.  He's been with the UFC since UFC 2.


----------



## Odin (Dec 12, 2007)

I wonder if they will give him a hall of fame.

He should do.

The UFC often let their refs go to other orgs they do not have the same restricting contracts that the fighters do.........Herb Dean even fought over here in England a couple months ago....he wasnt very good though.


----------



## IcemanSK (Dec 12, 2007)

It is sad that the UFC didn't see his value to them. He's got a huge MMA school in my town. I'm sure he's doing well financially.


----------



## AceHBK (Dec 12, 2007)

My sentiments are the same as everyone else's.  I hate to see Big John go to another company since he is the last person from the old UFC days still around.

I would like to think that the UFC could have offered and did offer him a announcers gig but who knows.


----------



## Odin (Dec 12, 2007)

Andy Moynihan said:


> It's a shame.
> 
> Tells you something about how the UFC management must be running things if all their big names are splitting.
> 
> But at this point, after this long, and going through the changes it has and with IMO better shows/orgs appearing since then it's getting to be kind of UFC's time to go anyway.


 
I think people are getting things twisted....he did not leave because he was upset with the UFC,nor was it anything to do with money, if you read the sherdog article he is saying  he left because he wants to help expand MMA and to come closer to the 'one rule set' idea that could help unify the sport.


Big John-

"I have a lot of respect for Lorenzo and wanted him to know that I was going to be taking a job. I wanted him to hear it from me and not somebody else &#8230; some people thought I was mad at Zuffa, wanted to get away from them, and that is not true at all. Zuffa has treated me well and the commissions have treated me well. I have no complaints with anything or anybody. There just has to come that time."


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Dec 12, 2007)

Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## cohenp (Dec 12, 2007)

I think the way the fight network is going right now that Big John is perfect for them. Big John I would assume is very knowledgable and I think he could do alot for the fight network. Fight Network is on a big expansion and them going for a big name commentator makes alot of sense.


----------



## Bodhisattva (Jan 2, 2008)

tshadowchaser said:


> I have heard that Big John McCarthy will retire after tonights show.
> Anyone got more information on this?
> 
> I for one will miss his presence if he dose


 
You know, I will too.  I remember once I was watching UFC and they had their guest referee start the show like they often do.  But I hadn't really noticed that it was common, and I was thinking "Hey, where's big John!" and I was kind of annoyed.

Then big John came on later, and I was "Oh, Ok Then!"

I don't know why it matters, but you get used to seeing him in there keeping the fighters as safe as possible.


----------



## FearlessFreep (Jan 2, 2008)

Bodhisattva said:


> You know, I will too.  I remember once I was watching UFC and they had their guest referee start the show like they often do.  But I hadn't really noticed that it was common, and I was thinking "Hey, where's big John!" and I was kind of annoyed.
> 
> Then big John came on later, and I was "Oh, Ok Then!"
> 
> I don't know why it matters, but you get used to seeing him in there keeping the fighters as safe as possible.



I always got the impression that in most fights he could probably take either fighter, should he need to


----------



## rutherford (Jan 2, 2008)

FearlessFreep said:


> I always got the impression that in most fights he could probably take either fighter, should he need to



Weighs about 240, Gracie Black Belt, LAPD officer and trainer.

Yeah, Big John would have done alright on the other side of the ring.  I'm hoping to see him do widely recognizable stuff in the future.  

Thanks for the 14 years, John.  Awesome job.


----------



## USP45CT (Jan 2, 2008)

I hope they put Big Jon in the hall of fame he belongs there.


----------



## Odin (Jan 4, 2008)

rutherford said:


> Weighs about 240, Gracie Black Belt, LAPD officer and trainer.
> 
> Yeah, Big John would have done alright on the other side of the ring. I'm hoping to see him do widely recognizable stuff in the future.
> 
> Thanks for the 14 years, John. Awesome job.


 
He was also going to fight in UFC 1 but had Royce chosen over him since royce was smaller and as such would be more impressive to display Gracie Jujitsu to those that didnt know about it.


----------

